# &

## Mihey

- Crimea Grand Prix Circuit.   19         , MotoGP, Formula 3, WTCC,   Formula 1. 
 ,      , -  ,          ..          , , , , , ,   . 
          ,   .        -        .          . 
   Crimea Grand Prix  4.662 ,   : 6    6 ,      .    13 ,    - 15 .          ,  900 .     15    ,    33    . 
          ,       ,         .        .          . 
     ,             300 /.            .        ,           .  Crimea Grand Prix    FIM,   MotoGP,    Formula 3;  , GT ( ).  ,       ,          ,    ,       .       ,   short-cuts ( )        ,       .  Crimera Grand Prix   -        ,      , short-cut 2,       GP ,  ,     100 ,       ,   .     .        ,           . 
   Crimea Grand Prix Circuit          ,   ,     :     92 400 , VIP    , -, , ,     ,   5300 . 
        1412,  8 .       , ,       . 
 2011    Crimea Grand Prix Circuit        ,   - . 
-
Crimea Grand Prix Circuit.

----------


## Gonosuke

.  
   ,        -

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,   ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,  ,

    2   -    + (    "" -    ,    ). 
 ,         \.      . 
..     
...    .   ... )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

3  ,   ?   ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

      .    . ,      .  .

----------

*Alex_Tee_*,    (3 ) ,     "    ?"

----------


## Gonosuke

,    ...    ))

----------


## Mihey

*Alex_Tee_*,  )   ))))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*,    (3 ) ,     "    ?"

   ,   , ...
    ...        

> *Alex_Tee_*,  )   ))))

         ,       ,       .
        ,       ,     ,     ,      ...

----------


## Mihey

*Alex_Tee_*,   ......))          ))))

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

     .   ,       .     ,    ,   ))

----------

